# Need some advice to loose weight.. i'm a vegeatrian 2!



## bluekrushbabe (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi all, Jacquie here from australia.  I am 172cms tall and about 87kilos.  When i was in high school i never lost any of my "puppy fat" and from then on have always been very curvey.  All my weight has gone to my thighs and i am just at the point where i need something to start happening to make me fitter healthier and happier (its now or never).

I am also a vegetarian and have previously been on weightwatchers, on xenical and eaten "light n' easy".  I have found being a vegetarian on these programs challenging as usually they don't have much of an idea what to feed us in terms of protein etc..

i was just wondering what has worked for other people ( was thinking jenny craig here in australia) and how much exercise people suggest doing to really start losing the weight and get a kickstart on a healthier me.

Any websites, real advice or personal success stories will help me start..

Thanks so much


----------



## sulci (Dec 8, 2006)

sparkpeople.com is a nice site... forums pretty active... kinda like online weight watchers, but its free... lots of stuff to read, and the forums are pretty active tho.


----------



## bluekrushbabe (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks hun, i will check it out now!!


----------

